# Critique Qh filly, thinking of buying



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, this little filly yis named Aurora. She will be 2 in May. My mother is thinking about buying her as a barrel prospect. It would be her first time traingin a barrel horse, but my step-father who has trained them most of his life will be helping. I think she is gorgeous, but I would like other people's opinions because I am in love...lol. These are the only pictures I have of her because of course she is not mine yet..lol

I'm happy to hear all opinions


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

No critique from me but I must say she is beautiful


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks.  like I said, I am in love. she also has a video on youtube, but I don't know how to link things.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hard to believe she is only 1 1/2 years old! She looks much more mature.

As for her build and balance, she looks like a nicely put together filly. I like the slope to her shoulder, her back legs look good, nice neck going into her chest, short back, nice eye, and good head. Aside from her tail (typical of a young horse) I would have taken her for much older then 1 1/2 years old. Overall, I think she is nicely balanced, especially for her age.

(As for uploading a video from YouTube, just go the the video, copy the URL and paste it in the new message on the forum. The video will enbed in your post.)


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks...I'm trying to do the video now.  I'll post pictures of her sire and dam in my next post.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

ok. Here are her parents. The grey is her mother, Twistin Bar Bee. her sire is Starlet's Charmer


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

OH my goodness! She is BEAUTIFUL! I am in love too! haha. I honestly dont think I have ever seen a horse that color before. She will be a head turner for sure!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She won't stay that color, eventually she will be the same color as her dam. 

I actually really like her, she's got nice legs (pasterns might be a bit long) great hip, nice shoulder and I LOVE her neck. If the price is right I would scoop her up. 

I like her better than her sire!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I like her better than either of her parents..lol. I think she get the best parts of both of them. I'm really hoping that we do get to scoop her up  We have to sell one of our trailers, but I think she's worth it. My mom will be coming up the first weekend of november to see her and hopefully we will get her. I'll keep you updated.

Keep the critiques coming.  I know they said some of her full siblings are barrel racers, halter horses, and family trail mounts. She will at least be used for barrels and trail if we get her, but we may also do some halter with her.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She would be great in all three of those! Barrels, trails, and halter. Atleast she looks like she would be. I love the way her neck is. Its thick, but it fits her perfectly. Shes just put together very nicely.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

She's a beaut! 
I would totally love her! I don't blame you for being in love


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks  I'm really hoping we get her


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I forgot to add she has Impressive, Poco Bueno, Two Eyed Jack, Top Deck, and Sugar Bars in her.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Top Deck can run, run, run! Great barrel line. Our first stallion was a Top Deck JR Son, he was fantastic. 

I don't think her neck is thick at all, it's very elegant with a very nice thraot latch.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree about the neck. My step-dad's horses are all Top Deck horses through Jet Deck. They are fast, but they all have good minds too.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicely balanced and pleasing to the eye. A definite performance prospect.

With the impressive breeding, make sure she is HYPP negative.


----------



## Sheeple (Oct 19, 2009)

She's gorgeous, and she looks very calm and sensible. Scoop her up!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

she's already tested N/N 

We made our offer....she's in an online auction at my school, so now we just have to wait  Keep on critiquing...lol. I'm liking hearing that I don't just think she's gorgeous because I'm in love


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Very pretty neck and looks nicely balanced overall, I hope you get her!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

She is gorgeous (though her tail is not too great, but in gaming that doesn't matter). I'm no barrel expert, but from what I've seen they are usually very muscular, with bigger rumps and she looks a bit on the small side even at two, but you could probably build up that muscle with the proper training. She is very cute!!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful! good luck!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a beautiful filly. Hope you get her.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

sixlets said:


> She is gorgeous (though her tail is not too great, but in gaming that doesn't matter). I'm no barrel expert, but from what I've seen they are usually very muscular, with bigger rumps and she looks a bit on the small side even at two, but you could probably build up that muscle with the proper training. She is very cute!!


Thanks 
Most of ours are 14.3-15 HH so she's pretty good sized for a barrel horse.  we like them small where it's a little easier to get them moving quick, but it makes it where they HAVE to bend and not drop a shoulder. She'll be in training for a few years before she ever lopes the barrels. We'll definitely work on muscle with her. I think she has the build to have good potential there. She'll get loped with a buddy behind a golf cart so that she can get that muscle without the stress of someone on her back while she's still young.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks you  We're trying hard to get her. I'll let you know whether I get her or not


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

we got outbid, so she will be going to someone else.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

SmoothTrails said:


> we got outbid, so she will be going to someone else.


Aww that's sad. She's a nice looking filly.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow...she is lovely. I would so buy this horse. She seems to have a kind, inquisitve eye...and I don't notice anything odd about her. She's very, very beautiful. Good luck!

Edit: Oh I am sorry, I didn't read the rest of the thread before replying. Well, it wasn't meant to be. ):


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awww. That's such a pity. She was a really stunning filly. She would have made an excellent horse one day. A real beauty.

Sorry you didn't get her though. I hope you find another good horse. = )


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

We're still trying. It's a silent aution type sell for her, and we found out that although someone else bid the same as us we are winning.  If we don't get her there are some weanling half siblings of hers that we are looking at. There's one that looks a lot like her, but palamino. Almost all of them are very inquisitive like her.  I think it comes from their daddy, and the fact that all of their mommas are dealt with by anybody interested in horses. (they have to be very broke on the ground)


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, that us fairly good news. Let us know if you do win. If not, send in the pictures of the one you are planning on buying or have bought.

Good luck. ; )


----------

